# Droits d'auteurs et diffusion de musique en boite de nuit



## Matt74 (12 Février 2007)

Une petite question qui me taraude depuis samedi soir :
Je suis allé en boite ce soir la, et j'ai eu la surprise de voir que certains des morceaux diffusés dans la discotheque étaient sans doute des morceaux téléchargés illégalement sur le net.
En fait, le nom des morceaux apparaissant sur l'écran géant de la boite, il n'était pas difficile de voir que les noms étaient parfois mal orthographiés, comme les noms de fichiers des chansons que l'on trouve sur les réseaux peer-to-peer.
Certains clips musicaux étaient parfois meme projetés avec la mention Divx en bas de l'écran (meme si cela ne prouve rien en soi).
Loin de moi l'idée d'accuser cette boite de faire du piratage musical, mais quelqu'un sait-il ce qu'il en est de la législation concernant ce genre d'etablissement ?


----------



## Bassman (12 Février 2007)

En g&#233;n&#233;ral, ce genre d'&#233;tablissement paye une licence, qui leur permet de passer de la musique. Le d&#233;tail des morceaux pass&#233;s n'est pas fait, la gestion des droits d'auteur se fait au niveau de la SACEM ou &#233;quivalent.

C'est tout ce que je sais, je peux pas t'expliquer mieux que &#231;a.


----------



## Matt74 (12 Février 2007)

Si je comprends bien, ils auraient le droit de télécharger autant de musique qu'ils veulent rien qu'en payant une licence !
C'est quand meme le bon plan pour eux lol...
Merci pour ta réponse en tout cas !


----------



## Bassman (12 Février 2007)

Nan nan, c'est pas du tout ce que je veux dire !

Ils payent (en g&#233;n&#233;ral) une licence globale pour diffuser de la musique. En aucun cas je ne saurais dire s'ils ont le droit de t&#233;l&#233;charger (ce qui m'&#233;tonnerai vachement quand m&#234;me).

Ce que je ne saurais dire non plus, c'est s'ils doivent ou non acheter la musique qu'ils diffusent au public derri&#232;re. Je n'en sais rien. Je sais qu'un ami DJ se faisait des "librairies" sur DVD pour diffuser la musique dans ses soir&#233;es, mais au niveau du status d'intermittents, je ne sais pas quels sont leur droit.


----------



## Matt74 (12 Février 2007)

Ah ok !

Merci en tout cas de ces eclaircissements, on verra bien si un membre du forum veut intervenir pour y ajouter des précisions !
Peut etre un DJ, ou une personne spécialisée dans le monde de la "night"


----------



## iNano (12 Février 2007)

Si je ne m'abuse, un établissement de ce genre doit acheter les morceaux qu'il diffuse et paie en plus une licence selon sa capacité d'accueil...


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4166344 a dit:
			
		

> En g&#233;n&#233;ral, ce genre d'&#233;tablissement paye une licence, qui leur permet de passer de la musique. Le d&#233;tail des morceaux pass&#233;s n'est pas fait, la gestion des droits d'auteur se fait au niveau de la SACEM ou &#233;quivalent.
> 
> C'est tout ce que je sais, je peux pas t'expliquer mieux que &#231;a.


Je crois (mais sans certitude) que les boites, comme les bars ou les radios, doivent garder de c&#244;t&#233; leur playlist au cas ou on leur demande.

IL y a en effet une licence annuelle, mais c'est aux artistes de savoir ou on les diffuse et &#224; quelle fr&#233;quence. D'ou l'int&#233;r&#234;t pour un artiste qui monte d'engager un &#233;diteur, qui va se charger de "traquer" les diffusions pour r&#233;clamer les droits correspondants &#224; la SACEM.

Bon, dans mes souvenirs, &#231;a marchait comme &#231;a il y a quelques ann&#233;es, &#231;a a peut &#234;tre chang&#233; depuis, mais pas &#224; ma connaissance.


----------



## Grug (12 Février 2007)

logiquement ils doivent remplir une fiche SACEM o&#249; ils indiquent les morceaux et r&#233;f&#233;rences des albums qu'ils ont diffus&#233;s.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2007)

Matt74 a dit:


> Si je comprends bien, ils auraient le droit de t&#233;l&#233;charger autant de musique qu'ils veulent rien qu'en payant une licence !
> C'est quand meme le bon plan pour eux lol...
> Merci pour ta r&#233;ponse en tout cas !





			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4166357 a dit:
			
		

> Nan nan, c'est pas du tout ce que je veux dire !
> 
> Ils payent (en g&#233;n&#233;ral) une licence globale pour diffuser de la musique. En aucun cas je ne saurais dire s'ils ont le droit de t&#233;l&#233;charger (ce qui m'&#233;tonnerai vachement quand m&#234;me).
> 
> Ce que je ne saurais dire non plus, c'est s'ils doivent ou non acheter la musique qu'ils diffusent au public derri&#232;re. Je n'en sais rien. Je sais qu'un ami DJ se faisait des "librairies" sur DVD pour diffuser la musique dans ses soir&#233;es, mais au niveau du status d'intermittents, je ne sais pas quels sont leur droit.


Les boites de nuits , alias discotheques , alias  nightclubs sont aux yeux de la loi des diffuseurs de musique.
A ce titre soumis, en France  , comme les radios ou TV soumises au CPI ( code de la Propri&#233;t&#233; Intellectuelle) et tout ce qui en d&#233;coule

Dont
*Paiment de droits aupres d'une SDRM (Soci&#233;t&#233; pour l'administration du droit de reproduction m&#233;canique ) en France c'est la SACEM
Les tarifs varient &#233;norm&#233;ment ,  selon le type et taille du lieu, le nombre de gens  , le type de prestation ( le prix est different si c'est une kermesse annuelle , un bal du samedi soir ou une boite ouverte 7 j/ 7)

*Respect du droit d'auteur et des autorisations de diffusion ( donc en theorie pas les fichiers telecharg&#233;s et diffus&#233;s sans accord des ayants droits)
Attention : il ya parfois des fichiers diffus&#233;s via P2P avec accords des ayants droits ( rare mais ca arrive)

d&#233;tail
-Nightclubs ( ou TV ou radio ou DJ) n'ont aucune obligation d'acheter tel ou tel titre .
D'ailleurs souvent les CD ( ou vinyles) leur sont  gracieusement offerts par certains ravis d'avoir un peu de promo.
Un titre diffus&#233; dans une boite fr&#233;quent&#233;e ou une radio a  plus de chance de cartonner qu'un titre pas diffus&#233;  du tout.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> logiquement ils doivent remplir une fiche SACEM où ils indiquent les morceaux et références des albums qu'ils ont diffusés.




 je le confirme  que cela est encore en vigueur aujourd'hui :
 bioman doit faire une declarations a la sacem des morceaux qu'il joue a chaque soirée


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> je le confirme  que cela est encore en vigueur aujourd'hui :
> bioman doit faire une declarations a la sacem des morceaux qu'il joue a chaque soirée


Attends, il y a une diff&#233;rence, l&#224; : 
Il les "joue" &#231;a veut dire qu'il joue ses propres compos, ou qu'il est DJ et passe les morceaux d'autres personnes?

Parce que s'il joue ses compos c'est normal qu'il le d&#233;clare &#224; la SACEM : s'il ne le fait pas il ne touchera pas les droits de reproduction.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Attends, il y a une différence, là :
> Il les "joue" ça veut dire qu'il joue ses propres compos, ou qu'il est DJ et passe les morceaux d'autres personnes?
> 
> Parce que s'il joue ses compos c'est normal qu'il le déclare à la SACEM : s'il ne le fait pas il ne touchera pas les droits de reproduction.



il joue les morceaux des autres , des morceaux parfois tres connu ......
je sais seulement qu'il va , lui ou un autre membre de son groupe, declarer les morceaux qu'ils vont jouer a telle ou telle autre soirée, plus je ne saurais pas te dire 
(je ne suis pas musique du tout moi et m'en fou completement :rose:  )


----------



## rezba (12 Février 2007)

La question du droit d'auteur est en outre un peu particulier pour ce qui est du DJ.
S'il se contente de pousser des disques, comme dans les boites de nuits de papa, il d&#233;clare sa play-list, que r&#233;cup&#232;re la SACEM.
S'il mixe, d&#233;forme, arrange, combine, il devient &#233;galement l'auteur d'une &#339;uvre originale compos&#233;e &#224; partir de morceaux diff&#233;rents. Il peut dans ce cas d&#233;cider de nommer le morceau &#224; l'identique de l'original (c'est le remixe), avec un cr&#233;dit aux auteurs, ou de composer un mix entier, dans lequel les cr&#233;dits seront port&#233;s de fa&#231;on globale.

La question de savoir s'il dispose des originaux est autre. Elle est ind&#233;pendante de la d&#233;claration aux soci&#233;t&#233;s de gestion des droits.
Normalement, le DJ est soumis aux m&#234;mes lois que les autres : il doit poss&#233;der une copie l&#233;gale de tout ce qu'il passe.
Mais les Djs se passaient d&#233;j&#224; des mix-tape il y a des ann&#233;es de &#231;a. Un bon DJ n'aura aucun mal &#224; prouver que tel morceau lui a &#233;t&#233; donn&#233; par le compositeur lui m&#234;me. En tout cas, personne ne s'amuse &#224; leur chercher des noises de ce c&#244;t&#233;.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> La question du droit d'auteur est en outre un peu particulier pour ce qui est du DJ.
> S'il se contente de pousser des disques, comme dans les boites de nuits de papa, il déclare sa play-list, que récupère la SACEM.
> S'il mixe, déforme, arrange, combine, il devient également l'auteur d'une uvre originale composée à partir de morceaux différents. Il peut dans ce cas décider de nommer le morceau à l'identique de l'original (c'est le remixe), avec un crédit aux auteurs, ou de composer un mix entier, dans lequel les crédits seront portés de façon globale.
> 
> ...


Absolument
Je rajouterai aussi une chose simple

La plupart du temps les remixes sont encouragés , c'est une aubaine pour tout le monde ( les compositeurs originaux, les remixers et les diffuseurs)
Mais remix  dans les règles. ( voir au dessus)
Un bon DJ remixeur, à moins d'être très idiot, ne se risquera pas à oublier de "créditer".
S'il fait ca , il accèlere la fin de sa carrière.
Tout se sait vite dans ce milieu relativement petit .


----------



## Grug (12 Février 2007)

la question de la copie l&#233;gale est relativement secondaire, &#233;tant donn&#233; qu'il est cens&#233; d&#233;clarer les morceaux qu'il a jou&#233; ou pass&#233;.
la notion de copie l&#233;gale n'a pas grand sens, vu qu'il s'agit de diffusion publique, et qu'il doit reporter les cr&#233;dits afin que les droits soient pay&#233;s aux ayant droits.


----------



## teo (12 Février 2007)

pour avoir fait de nombreux controles en boite, comme accompagnateur en Mission James Bond, il faut de la patience, un carnet de note, un petit enregistreur, un carte tricolore (ils sont asserment&#233;s). Et suivant la boite &#231;a peut-&#234;tre tr&#232;s ennuyeux 
Apr&#232;s s'ils diffusent du mat&#233;riel pirat&#233;, je pense qu'ils peuvent s'attendre &#224; avoir des courriers forts d&#233;sagr&#233;ables. Si les gars de la Sacem ont m&#234;me plus &#224; traquer les IP sur internet ;-)

Pour plus d'infos sur les droits et devoirs des auteurs multim&#233;dias (auxquels sont assimil&#233;s les DJ) qui d&#233;sirent adh&#233;rer&#8230; Sesam, ouvre-toi


----------



## Bassman (12 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> .
> S'il mixe, d&#233;forme, arrange, combine, il devient &#233;galement *l'auteur* d'une &#339;uvre originale compos&#233;e &#224; partir de morceaux diff&#233;rents. Il peut dans ce cas d&#233;cider de nommer le morceau &#224; l'identique de l'original (c'est le remixe), avec un cr&#233;dit aux auteurs, ou de composer un mix entier, dans lequel les cr&#233;dits seront port&#233;s de fa&#231;on globale.




:sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick:

Je vais vomir et je reviens.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4166708 a dit:
			
		

> :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick:
> 
> Je vais vomir et je reviens.


Y'a pas que le m&#233;tal dans la vie.


----------



## Matt74 (12 Février 2007)

teo a dit:


> pour avoir fait de nombreux controles en boite, comme accompagnateur en Mission James Bond, il faut de la patience, un carnet de note, un petit enregistreur, un carte tricolore (ils sont assermentés). Et suivant la boite ça peut-être très ennuyeux
> Après s'ils diffusent du matériel piraté, je pense qu'ils peuvent s'attendre à avoir des courriers forts désagréables. Si les gars de la Sacem ont même plus à traquer les IP sur internet ;-)
> 
> Pour plus d'infos sur les droits et devoirs des auteurs multimédias (auxquels sont assimilés les DJ) qui désirent adhérer Sesam, ouvre-toi



Bon ben au pire je te donne le nom de la boîte (par MP ça va de soi) si tu veux t'ennuyer encore un peu...  
Pour James Bond on a vu mieux mais bon... Faut bien savoir se recycler aussi !:rateau:


----------



## rezba (12 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Y'a pas que le métal dans la vie.



Ah le metal. 3 accords répliqués à l'infini par 154 678 groupes disséminés de par le monde., et ce depuis Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Nephou (12 Février 2007)

z&#8217;allez pas me lancer un _flam_ sur la musique l&#224;  non ? ben merci alors


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ah le metal. 3 accords r&#233;pliqu&#233;s &#224; l'infini par 154 678 groupes diss&#233;min&#233;s de par le monde., et ce depuis Led Zeppelin.



Depuis Led-Zep ? Evidemment, t'es un peu jeunot pour avoir connu M.C.5., encore qu'avec eux, appeler &#231;a des "accords" c'est parfois un peu os&#233;, mais bon, brothers and sisters, on va pas chipoter, hein ? :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2007)

Avant Led Zep, y'avait un tit peu Black Sabbath, Blue Oyster Cult, Lynyrd Skynyrd, et j'en oublie s&#251;rement un paquet


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Février 2007)

T'façon en métal, les accords on s'en fout, c'est le batteur qui fait tout.


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> T'façon en métal, les accords on s'en fout, c'est le batteur qui fait tout.


 
Et le bassiste


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4168571 a dit:
			
		

> Et le bassiste




*DANS MES BRAS!!!*


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4168499 a dit:
			
		

> Avant Led Zep, y'avait un tit peu Black Sabbath, Blue Oyster Cult, Lynyrd Skynyrd, et j'en oublie sûrement un paquet



Tout à fait. Et puis l'avantage à cette époque, c'est qu'ils n'avaient pas encore le look des hardeux allemands, cheveux courts sur le dessus et longs derrière. 

Mais si on veut remonter juqu'à l'origine du hard, il faut peut-être se déplacer encore d'une année avant MC5, Black Sabbath, Stooges (1969), soit le disque blanc des Beatles (1968) : Back in the USSR

Enfin, tout ça ne me rajeunit pas.


----------



## tirhum (14 Février 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tout à fait. Et puis l'avantage à cette époque, c'est qu'ils n'avaient pas encore le look des hardeux allemands, cheveux courts sur le dessus et longs derrière.
> (....)


D'ailleurs, si certains veulent concourir... :style:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> D'ailleurs, si certains veulent concourir... :style:


Tiens, on dirait macinside.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4168571 a dit:
			
		

> Et le bassiste


Tout &#224; fait d'accord. :style: Warwick powaaaa! 

_edit : Rezba, je te fais la m&#234;me r&#233;ponse que pour Bassman. Il n'y a pas que l'&#233;lectro dans la vie. _


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> D'ailleurs, si certains veulent concourir... :style:



Excellent.

Merci. 

Il est magnifique. 

Ce qui est quand même formidable, c'est qu'il y en a encore.


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord. :style: Warwick powaaaa!
> 
> _edit : Rezba, je te fais la même réponse que pour Bassman. Il n'y a pas que l'électro dans la vie. _


 
Perso j'suis sur Jackson Kelly, et avant sur une Sadowsky 5 cordes


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> _edit : Rezba, je te fais la même réponse que pour Bassman. Il n'y a pas que l'électro dans la vie. _


Ouais les remix c'est bien aussi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4168499 a dit:
			
		

> Avant Led Zep, y'avait un tit peu Black Sabbath, Blue Oyster Cult, Lynyrd Skynyrd, et j'en oublie s&#251;rement un paquet



Black Sabbath, nan, c'&#233;tait peu apr&#232;s, vers la m&#234;me &#233;poque, il y a eu aussi Deep Purple, et Blue Oyster Cult, c'&#233;tait la d&#233;cennie suivante. Avant Led Zep, et &#224; part M.C.5., dans le "style", les Who ont un peu donn&#233;, les Kinks aussi, mais sur quelques morceaux seulement.

&#192; l'&#233;poque (66/67, M.C.5., Kinks), on appelait &#231;a de "l'acid-Rock", puis, avec la venue des classiques du genre (par ordre approximatif d'apparition : Led Zep, BS et DP, Alice Cooper, T-Rex, Ted Nugent, ZZ-Top), on a commenc&#233; &#224; parler de Hard Rock. Le terme "Metal" et ses d&#233;riv&#233;s n'est apparu que tard dans les ann&#233;es 80, par abr&#233;viation du "Heavy metal", d&#233;clinaison du hard rock apparue un peu plus t&#244;t.

Cel&#224; dit, dans les boites ou ces artistes sont jou&#233;s en boucle, et compte tenu du public qui les fr&#233;quente*, les "James Bond" de la SACEM doivent plus souvent se trouver derri&#232;re la boite, dans les poubelles, &#224; soigner leurs ecchymoses, qu'&#224; noter les play list du DJ 


(*) ce genre de public l&#224;


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Black Sabbath, nan, c'&#233;tait peu apr&#232;s, vers la m&#234;me &#233;poque, il y a eu aussi Deep Purple, et Blue Oyster Cult, c'&#233;tait la d&#233;cennie suivante. Avant Led Zep, et &#224; part M.C.5., dans le "style", les Who ont un peu donn&#233;, les Kinks aussi, mais sur quelques morceaux seulement.
> 
> &#192; l'&#233;poque (66/67, M.C.5., Kinks), on appelait &#231;a de "l'acid-Rock", puis, avec la venue des classiques du genre (par ordre approximatif d'apparition : Led Zep, BS et DP, Alice Cooper, T-Rex, Ted Nugent, ZZ-Top), on a commenc&#233; &#224; parler de Hard Rock. Le terme "Metal" et ses d&#233;riv&#233;s n'est apparu que tard dans les ann&#233;es 80, par abr&#233;viation du "Heavy metal", d&#233;clinaison du hard rock apparue un peu plus t&#244;t.
> 
> Cel&#224; dit, dans les boites ou ces artistes sont jou&#233;s en boucle, et compte tenu du public qui les fr&#233;quente, les "James Bond" de la SACEM doivent plus souvent se trouver derri&#232;re la boite, dans les poubelles, &#224; soigner leurs ecchymoses, qu'&#224; noter les play list du DJ


Je commence &#224; adorer ce sujet. :love:

Et creedence? et creedence?!? 

Et Jeff Beck, jaloux du succ&#232;s de Led Zep en 69?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2007)

Rezba referme la grille on les tient tous !


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4168499 a dit:
			
		

> Avant Led Zep, y'avait un tit peu Black Sabbath, Blue Oyster Cult, Lynyrd Skynyrd, et j'en oublie s&#251;rement un paquet







CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais si on veut remonter juqu'&#224; l'origine du hard, il faut peut-&#234;tre se d&#233;placer encore d'une ann&#233;e avant MC5, Black Sabbath, Stooges (1969), soit le disque blanc des Beatles (1968) : Back in the USSR(


Petites erreurs chronologiques

les historiens varient sur qui a commenc&#233;.
C'est annexe et &#224; l'&#233;poque difficile de clairement differencier divers styles encore tr&#232;s proches ( metal , heavy metal et hard rock)

Mais il n'en demeure pas moins que mathematiquement ces groupes ont d&#233;velopp&#233;s leurs styles dans un ordre chronologique

60's MC5, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Led Zep,  Deep Purple etc
70's BOC, Black Sabbath

Et c'est &#224; partie des 70 's que ca monta en fl&#232;che

Il est assez amusant de r&#233;couter des albums avec la distance du temps
Certains quoiqu'excellents   ont terriblement vieillis , on sent bien le cot&#233; " dat&#233;"
D'autres restent quasi intemporels.
Et d'autres , plus r&#233;cents , sont peu interessants ( pompage en grand  &#224; peine masqu&#233; des trouvailles des seniors, aussi bien cot&#233; musique que jeu sc&#233;nique)
 Mais ca marche aupr&#232;s d'un cr&#233;neau pr&#233;cis &#224; qui manque la connaissance du r&#233;pertoire.
Cr&#233;neau qu ensuite , souvent , abandonne ces groupes pour red&#233;couvrir les v&#233;t&#233;rans
( Comme quoi le talent reste  )

edit : ce n'et pas propre au metal , c'est pareil avec  tous les styles et d'autres formes artistiques


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et creedence? et creedence?!?



Bien qu'inconditionnel de ce groupe, je doute que ces assimil&#233;s cajuns puissent &#234;tre qualifi&#233;s de "groupe de hard rock", et encore moins de "m&#233;talleux" 

Le qualificatif que leur maison de disques leur donnait c'est "Pop group number one in the world", et si quelques morceaux comme "Travelin band", "Sweet hitch hicker", "Door to door" ou "Up around the band" peuvent &#224; la rigueur passer pour "l&#233;g&#232;rement hard", leur registre g&#233;n&#233;ral est plut&#244;t le "country-rock" avec un peu de "blues-rock".


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Il est assez amusant de r&#233;couter des albums avec la distance du temps
> Certains quoiqu'excellents ont terriblement vieillis , on sent bien le cot&#233; " dat&#233;"
> D'autres restent quasi intemporels.
> Et d'autres , plus r&#233;cents , sont peu interessants ( pompage en grand &#224; peine masqu&#233; des trouvailles des seniors, aussi bien cot&#233; musique que jeu sc&#233;nique)
> ...


 
Jusqu'avant je suis sommes toutes d'accord.

En revanche pour la suite... De dire que les plus r&#233;cents sont "peu interressant"...
Le metal a &#233;norm&#233;ment explos&#233; pendant les ann&#233;es 70, puis dans les ann&#233;e 80, cr&#233;ant un nombre de courant annexe incalculable. Certes beaucoup de d&#233;chet l&#224; dedans, mais de l&#224; a dire que tout a &#233;t&#233; pomp&#233; sur les s&#233;niors... Y'a plus qu'un grand pas.
Et il &#233;volue encore &#233;norm&#233;ment.

Autant carr&#233;ment pr&#233;tendre que les Pink Floyd doivent tout au Led Zep tant que t'y es... (D'ailleurs les Floyd existaient bien avant deja)
D'ailleurs s'il y a bien un des groupes majeurs dans l'&#233;volution du rock, &#224; l'origine d'&#233;norm&#233;ment de techniques de son, c'est bien les Floyds. Dans le m&#233;tal, leur h&#233;ritage se retrouve dans le M&#233;tal progressif (Dream Theater, au pif  ).

Les grands chapitres des ann&#233;es 70/80 ont &#233;t&#233; aussi riche pour les suivant que les d&#233;but du hard rock.
Comme ca en vrac : Iron maiden, Manowar, Helloween, Sepultura, Slayer / Metallica, Dream Theater, AC/DC, Ingwie Malmsteen...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4168710 a dit:
			
		

> Autant carrément prétendre que les Pink Floyd doivent tout au Led Zep tant que t'y es...



Ben là, chronologiquement parlant, ça serait quand même un peu le contraire


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2007)

Je sais Pascal, mais bon, on entend toujours Led Zep comme presque createur du rock moderne. Faut pas pousser m&#233;m&#233; dans les orties.

Au moment ou Led Zep commencait, Floyd exp&#233;rimentait deja depuis un moment. Jimmy Hendrix ne prennait plus de cours de guitare depuis un bail, Mick Jagger et les branling Stones faisait deja mouiller les culottes des pucelles.

Bref c'est ultra r&#233;ducteur, et faux qui plus est de croire que le "Hard rock" est le fruit d'un led zep combin&#233; a de la pulpe des Beatles (sic) saupoudr&#233; de Hendrix.
On oublie quelques grands monstres de la musique sur le bord de la route.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2007)

Comme Nicoletta et sa fameuse ryythmique r&#233;volutionnaire dans "mamyblue"


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Comme Nicoletta et sa fameuse ryythmique révolutionnaire dans "mamyblue"


 
Chantal Goya et son titre Le lapin.... Un grand moment aussi


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2007)

Le metal c'est de la merde a part Queens Of The Stone Age

Et j'en sais quelque chose: j'ai &#233;cout&#233; que &#231;a de 1980 a 1988 environ 

:rateau:


----------



## Matt74 (14 Février 2007)

J'adore la maniere dont ce fil est passé des mains des fans de boites de nuits a celles des métaleux !  
Ya plus de pages qui traitent du hard rock que celles qui traitent du sujet initial ! :rateau:


----------



## rezba (14 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Depuis Led-Zep ? Evidemment, t'es un peu jeunot pour avoir connu M.C.5., encore qu'avec eux, appeler &#231;a des "accords" c'est parfois un peu os&#233;, mais bon, brothers and sisters, on va pas chipoter, hein ? :rateau:



Jeunot ?  J'adore les MC5. Mais leur h&#233;ritage ne se cherche pas tant dans les effluves du Hard Rock que, d'une part, dans cette cat&#233;gorie particuli&#232;re qu'est le rock de Detroit, et d'autre part, dans le punk (qui vient de Detroit de toutes fa&#231;ons  ).



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4168499 a dit:
			
		

> Avant Led Zep, y'avait un tit peu Black Sabbath, Blue Oyster Cult, Lynyrd Skynyrd, et j'en oublie s&#251;rement un paquet



Heu... A part les furieux de Jacksonville, qui creusent le sillon du rock sudiste plus tard cher au  boss, tous les autres sont n&#233;s en m&#234;me temps que le Led Zep, qui, lui, vient d'une histoire pr&#233;c&#233;dente, les Yardbirds.



CouleurSud a dit:


> Tout &#224; fait. Et puis l'avantage &#224; cette &#233;poque, c'est qu'ils n'avaient pas encore le look des hardeux allemands, cheveux courts sur le dessus et longs derri&#232;re.
> 
> Mais si on veut remonter juqu'&#224; l'origine du hard, il faut peut-&#234;tre se d&#233;placer encore d'une ann&#233;e avant MC5, Black Sabbath, Stooges (1969), soit le disque blanc des Beatles (1968) : Back in the USSR
> 
> Enfin, tout &#231;a ne me rajeunit pas.



Les MC5, c'est en 1964. Quatre ans avant les autres.  Et effectivement, le disque blanc, c'est la m&#234;me ann&#233;e que le Led Zep. 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Black Sabbath, nan, c'&#233;tait peu apr&#232;s, vers la m&#234;me &#233;poque, il y a eu aussi Deep Purple, et Blue Oyster Cult, c'&#233;tait la d&#233;cennie suivante. Avant Led Zep, et &#224; part M.C.5., dans le "style", les Who ont un peu donn&#233;, les Kinks aussi, mais sur quelques morceaux seulement.
> 
> &#192; l'&#233;poque (66/67, M.C.5., Kinks), on appelait &#231;a de "l'acid-Rock", puis, avec la venue des classiques du genre (par ordre approximatif d'apparition : Led Zep, BS et DP, Alice Cooper, T-Rex, Ted Nugent, ZZ-Top), on a commenc&#233; &#224; parler de Hard Rock. Le terme "Metal" et ses d&#233;riv&#233;s n'est apparu que tard dans les ann&#233;es 80, par abr&#233;viation du "Heavy metal", d&#233;clinaison du hard rock apparue un peu plus t&#244;t.
> 
> ...



Ah. Enfin des propos frapp&#233;s au bon sens de la rigueur historique.






			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4168729 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais Pascal, mais bon, on entend toujours Led Zep comme presque createur du rock moderne. Faut pas pousser m&#233;m&#233; dans les orties.



Je n'ai pas dit &#231;a du tout, note. J'ai parl&#233; des pionniers du hard rock. Loin de moi l'id&#233;e de r&#233;duire le rock &#224; cet avatar pour longues tignasses, grosses basses et batteries. 

Maintenant, effectivement, on peut trouver des traces d'autres de partout. Et particuli&#232;rement de la p&#233;riode Syd Barrett des Floyd. Mais si je te dit qu'il y a du Bach dans Syd barret, faut-il en d&#233;duire que le monomaniaque des gammes chromatiques a invent&#233; le m&#233;tal ? 




supermoquette a dit:


> Rezba referme la grille on les tient tous !



J'ai remis deux cents dans le nourin, on devrait &#234;tre peinard quelque temps.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2007)

Matt74 a dit:


> J'adore la maniere dont ce fil est passé des mains des fans de boites de nuits a celles des métaleux !
> Ya plus de pages qui traitent du hard rock que celles qui traitent du sujet initial ! :rateau:


 

Faut dire que les boites de nuits c'est aussi de la merde.

Et j'en sais quelques chose j'y a trainé mon foie de1988 à 1998 environ 

:rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Black Sabbath, nan, c'&#233;tait peu apr&#232;s, vers la m&#234;me &#233;poque, il y a eu aussi Deep Purple, et Blue Oyster Cult, c'&#233;tait la d&#233;cennie suivante. Avant Led Zep, et &#224; part M.C.5., dans le "style", les Who ont un peu donn&#233;, les Kinks aussi, mais sur quelques morceaux seulement.





pascalformac a dit:


> Petites erreurs chronologiques
> 
> les historiens varient sur qui a commenc&#233;.
> C'est annexe et &#224; l'&#233;poque difficile de clairement differencier divers styles encore tr&#232;s proches ( metal , heavy metal et hard rock)
> ...



Effectivement, vous avez tous les deux raison : le premier Led Zep (sans titre) : 1969. Le premier Black Sabbath (Black Sabbath) : 1970. Par contre, Deep Purple, c'est un peu plus t&#244;t : 1968 (Shades of Deep Purple). On pourra aussi se souvenir des Blue Cheer et de leur immense Summertime Blues. Ces hommes voyaient loin. Si ma m&#233;moire ne me trahit pas trop, je crois que c'&#233;tait en 1968

Par contre, pour la suite, pas enti&#232;rement d'accord avec pascalformac. Chez les "stoners", qui se r&#233;clament d'ailleurs des Blue Cheer, il y a quand m&#234;me quelques trucs int&#233;ressants &#224; prendre, m&#234;me si c'est vite "toujours la m&#234;me chose". Mais au fond, tu as quand m&#234;me raison: au bout de deux morceaux des Queen of the Stonehenge, j'ai une envie irr&#233;sistible d'aller r&#233;&#233;couter les Blue Cheer (peut-&#234;tre parce que c'&#233;tait mon &#233;poque)

(Vraiment, tout &#231;a ne me rajeunit pas. Je crois que je vais faire comme rezba, &#233;couter de l'&#233;lectronique, un truc plut&#244;t r&#233;cent, je ne sais pas moi, par exemple Boards of Canada)


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4168710 a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'avant je suis sommes toutes d'accord.
> En revanche pour la suite... De dire que les plus r&#233;cents sont "peu interressant"...


 tu devrais me relire...
une piste:
je n'ai pas _dit les autres_ mais_ d'autres..._


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Février 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Par contre, Deep Purple, c'est un peu plus tôt : 1968 (Shades of Deep Purple).



Enfin quelqu'un qui parle de Deep Purple...

Passque c'est pas pour dire, mais à part Deep Purple et Pink Floyd, question inventivité, tous les groupes que vous citez, c'est rien qu'des p'tites tapettes. 


Et en plus je le pense. 
Franchement... Les Kinks, Black Sabbath, les Who, Led Zep, Rolling Stones... 
Des mous du slip!

Hin! Ecoutez made in japan, on en reparle! 


(Et c'es là que je m'eclipse discrétement... )


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> J
> Les MC5, c'est en 1964. Quatre ans avant les autres.  Et effectivement, le disque blanc, c'est la même année que le Led Zep.




Tu as raison, 64 ou 65. Mais je pensais à _Kick out the Jam _

C'est qu'à l'époque, j'ai pris une claque énorme: j'ai acheté le même jour le premier Stooges (avec _1969_) et _Kick Out the Jam_. Peut-on imaginer pareille chose aujourd'hui ? 

Là où je te donne aussi raison, c'est quant à la postérité de MC5 (et bien sûr aussi des Stooges) : pas tellement le hard, mais bien plus le punk (ce qui a quand même, à mon sens, nettement plus de gueule).


----------



## rezba (14 Février 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> (Vraiment, tout &#231;a ne me rajeunit pas. Je crois que je vais faire comme rezba, &#233;couter de l'&#233;lectronique, un truc plut&#244;t r&#233;cent, je ne sais pas moi, par exemple Boards of Canada)



En fait, je ne fais pas vraiment de diff&#233;rences entre tout ce que j'&#233;coute. C'est un tout, qui raconte un parcours dans la musique. La musique &#233;lectronique &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; pr&#233;sente dans mon univers musical il y a tr&#232;s longtemps, et la musique r&#233;p&#233;titive encore plus. Au travers du Krautrock, mais aussi dans les lignes de basses du Crazy Horse, dans le rock progressif des Floyd. Parce qu'il n'y a qu'un pas entre le Velvet Underground et Sonic Youth, qu'il n'y a encore qu'un pas entre Sonic Youth et Nirvana, qu'il n'y a qu'un pas entre Nirvana et le MC5, qu'un pas entre le MC5 et les Clash, qu'un pas entre les Clash et Bob Marley, qu'un pas entre Bob Marley et Coltrane, qu'un pas entre Coltrane et Boards of Canada.
Et qu'il n'y a encore qu'un pas entre Sonic Youth  et Plastikman, entre Richie Hawtin et Ellen Allien, qu'un pas entre Ellen Allien et Kraftwerk, qu'un pas entre Kraftwerk et Can, qu'un pas entre Can et JJ Cale, qu'un pas entre JJ Cale et les Doors, qu'un pas entre les Doors et Jeff Buckley, entre Jeff Buckley et son p&#232;re, entre Tim Buckley et Johnny Guitar, entre Johnny Guitar et Blind Boys of Alabama, entre Blind Boys of Alabama et Nuyorican Soul, entre les Masters at Work et Moloko, entre Moloko et Matthew Herbert, entre Matthew Herbert et Jeff Mills, entre Jeff Mills et Bach, entre Bach et Philip Glass, entre Philip Glass et Pink Floyd. Etc.


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> En fait, je ne fais pas vraiment de différences entre tout ce que j'écoute. C'est un tout, qui raconte un parcours dans la musique. La musique électronique était déjà présente dans mon univers musical il y a très longtemps, et la musique répétitive encore plus. Au travers du Krautrock, mais aussi dans les lignes de basses du Crazy Horse, dans le rock progressif des Floyd. Parce qu'il n'y a qu'un pas entre le Velvet Underground et Sonic Youth, qu'il n'y a encore qu'un pas entre Sonic Youth et Nirvana, qu'il n'y a qu'un pas entre Nirvana et le MC5, qu'un pas entre le MC5 et les Clash, qu'un pas entre les Clash et Bob Marley, qu'un pas entre Bob Marley et Coltrane, qu'un pas entre Coltrane et Boards of Canada.
> Et qu'il n'y a encore qu'un pas entre Sonic Youth et Plastikman, entre Richie Hawtin et Ellen Allien, qu'un pas entre Ellen Allien et Kraftwerk, qu'un pas entre Kraftwerk et Can, qu'un pas entre Can et JJ Cale, qu'un pas entre JJ Cale et les Doors, qu'un pas entre les Doors et Jeff Buckley, entre Jeff Buckley et son père, entre Tim Buckley et Johnny Guitar, entre Johnny Guitar et Blind Boys of Alabama, etc...


 
D'ou l'absurdité de vouloir classer les groupes dans des petites boites à la con.


----------



## rezba (14 Février 2007)

Je ne te le fais pas dire, mon Gildasse ch&#233;ri. :love: :rateau:





En passant, un tr&#232;s bon site en fran&#231;ais sur ce continuum musical : n&#233;osph&#232;res.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2007)

De toute fa&#231;on, il n'y a qu'un pas entre le Buffalo Springfield (1966 - 1968) et tout le reste du rock, qu'il soit dur, acide, &#224; Billy ou autre. Ce groupe n'est ni le premier ni le meilleur de l'histoire du rock, mais tant d'autres lui doivent, et puis, tout le monde en a entendu parler, mais rares sont ceux qui peuvent citer un seul de ses titres, c'est donc bien lui, le groupe le plus mythique de l'histoire du Rock ! 




EDIT : L'ex mari de V&#233;ronique Sanson est cach&#233; dans cette photo, saurez vous le retrouver ?


----------



## rezba (14 Février 2007)

Tu as raison. Neil Young est le grand p&#232;re de tout &#231;a.
Pour avoir maintes fois regard&#233; "The year of the horse", le doc que Jarmush lui a consacr&#233; il y a quelques ann&#233;es, je me dit que c'est m&#234;me un grand p&#232;re tr&#232;s vigoureux.


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> En fait, je ne fais pas vraiment de différences entre tout ce que j'écoute. C'est un tout, qui raconte un parcours dans la musique. La musique électronique était déjà présente dans mon univers musical il y a très longtemps, et la musique répétitive encore plus. Au travers du Krautrock, mais aussi dans les lignes de basses du Crazy Horse, dans le rock progressif des Floyd. Parce qu'il n'y a qu'un pas entre le Velvet Underground et Sonic Youth, qu'il n'y a encore qu'un pas entre Sonic Youth et Nirvana, qu'il n'y a qu'un pas entre Nirvana et le MC5, qu'un pas entre le MC5 et les Clash, qu'un pas entre les Clash et Bob Marley, qu'un pas entre Bob Marley et Coltrane, qu'un pas entre Coltrane et Boards of Canada.
> Et qu'il n'y a encore qu'un pas entre Sonic Youth  et Plastikman, entre Richie Hawtin et Ellen Allien, qu'un pas entre Ellen Allien et Kraftwerk, qu'un pas entre Kraftwerk et Can, qu'un pas entre Can et JJ Cale, qu'un pas entre JJ Cale et les Doors, qu'un pas entre les Doors et Jeff Buckley, entre Jeff Buckley et son père, entre Tim Buckley et Johnny Guitar, entre Johnny Guitar et Blind Boys of Alabama, entre Blind Boys of Alabama et Nuyorican Soul, entre les Masters at Work et Moloko, entre Moloko et Matthew Herbert, entre Matthew Herbert et Jeff Mills, entre Jeff Mills et Bach, entre Bach et Philip Glass, entre Philip Glass et Pink Floyd. Etc.



Voilà ce que j'aime entendre ! 

J'ai l'impression que tu décris ma propre expérience musicale en laquelle j'ai pu glisser insensiblement de Coltrane à Terry Ryley, de Crimson et Zappa à La Monte Yong, de Black Sabbath à Neu!, de Kraftwerk à Tarwater ou Autechre et encore, de Bloc Party à Swayzac. Et tout ça forme au fond, comme chez toi, quelque chose qui me paraît cohérent.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2007)

En passant c'était quel groupe qui déjà pratiquait  une certaine autodérision prémonitoire? 
Dans le livret d'un de leur LP il y avait une BD avec des "aventures du groupe " , dont une partie genre _30 ans après_ , avec le groupe ( croulant) qui se faisait moquer par une bande de djeuns ( cheveux courts et biens propres)

C'était Jethro Tull? Zappa?Led Z? 
je vois très bien cette BD ( tres crumbo-mandrykienne)  mais je sèche.
Ca rappelle quelque chose à quelqu'un?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> En passant c'était quel groupe qui déjà pratiquait  une certaine autodérision prémonitoire?
> Dans le livret d'un de leur LP il y avait une BD avec des "aventures du groupe " , dont une partie genre _30 ans après_ , avec le groupe ( croulant) qui se faisait moquer par une bande de djeuns ( cheveux courts et biens propres)
> 
> C'était Jethro Tull? Zappa?Led Z?
> ...



Il me semble que Jerry Garcia (Grateful Deads) avait fait un truc comme ça, non ?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4168813 a dit:
			
		

> D'ou l'absurdité de vouloir classer les groupes dans des petites boites à la con.


Depuis le p2p on appelle ça des _Folder_


----------



## teo (14 Février 2007)

S'il vous plait vous nous lancez pas un sujet métal dans KM, hein ? 

_Restez là à flooder dans ce fil qui n'avait pas demandé une interruption aussi brutale de la discussion 



Rezba: je me réjouis de reprendre la discussion ce soir devant un Casa   
Et j'aurai mon Mini Partner avec moi 

_


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> En passant c'était quel groupe qui déjà pratiquait une certaine autodérision prémonitoire?
> Dans le livret d'un de leur LP il y avait une BD avec des "aventures du groupe " , dont une partie genre _30 ans après_ , avec le groupe ( croulant) qui se faisait moquer par une bande de djeuns ( cheveux courts et biens propres)
> 
> C'était Jethro Tull? Zappa?Led Z?
> ...


 

KISS?


----------



## Grug (14 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Faut dire que les boites de nuits c'est aussi de la merde.
> 
> Et j'en sais quelques chose j'y a trainé mon foie de1988 à 1998 environ
> 
> :rateau:


tu as raison revenons au sujet initial de ce fil !
 : pourquoi que j'paye l'entrée en boite alors que le dj il paye même pas ses disques  :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> KISS?


y parait qu'on parle plus musique Metal

Ah oui , t'as dit KISS , bon alors ca va
( t'as vu leur video 80's SANS maquillage? elle traine sur le fil anime je crois , on comprend pourquoi ils gardent le maquillage...)




Grug a dit:


> tu as raison revenons au sujet initial de ce fil !
> : pourquoi que j'paye l'entrée en boite alors que le dj il paye même pas ses disques  :rateau:


Parce que comme tout bon controleur Sacem tu viens incognito

( oui je sors)
-
En passant je connais plus d'un DJ ( et certains sont des stars qui croulent sous les disques "donnés" par des services de promo) qui payent certains de leurs disques ( trouvailles de remixes rares , oldies, bizarreries hors normes  etc)


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> tu as raison revenons au sujet initial de ce fil !
> : pourquoi que j'paye l'entrée en boite alors que le dj il paye même pas ses disques  :rateau:



Parce que tu est un artiste, c'est riche, un artiste, tandis que lui, ça n'est qu'un artiste, et c'est pauvre, un artiste !


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Février 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> En passant c'&#233;tait quel groupe qui d&#233;j&#224; pratiquait  une certaine autod&#233;rision pr&#233;monitoire?
> Dans le livret d'un de leur LP il y avait une BD avec des "aventures du groupe " , dont une partie genre _30 ans apr&#232;s_ , avec le groupe ( croulant) qui se faisait moquer par une bande de djeuns ( cheveux courts et biens propres)
> 
> C'&#233;tait Jethro Tull? Zappa?Led Z?
> ...



_Cruisin with Ruben and the Jets (_Zappa en 1968) ? 

Mais je ne sais pas trop, je ne sais plus o&#249; je l'ai mis. Il me semble me souvenir  qu'il y avait un morceau intitul&#233; "What is the uggliest part of your body ?" et la r&#233;ponse &#233;tait: "it is your mind"

Bon, j'arr&#234;te d'&#234;tre hors-sujet


----------



## Matt74 (14 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Faut dire que les boites de nuits c'est aussi de la merde.
> 
> Et j'en sais quelques chose j'y a trainé mon foie de1988 à 1998 environ
> 
> :rateau:


 

En fait je suis assez d'accord avec toi, j'ai presque honte d'avoir lancé ce sujet en racontant que j'étais en boite samedi dernier !   
J'aurais pu me contenter de la question... De toute facon la dérive sur le hard rock était inévitable alors autant ne pas se ridiculiser !


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah oui , t'as dit KISS , bon alors ca va
> ( t'as vu leur video 80's SANS maquillage? elle traine sur le fil anime je crois , on comprend pourquoi ils gardent le maquillage...)


 
Non et je m'en félicite.

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

Smoooooooke on the wateeeeerrrrrrr !!!!!

tam tam tammmmm tam tam tadammmmmm


----------



## supermoquette (15 Février 2007)

Mon dieu.


----------



## divoli (15 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Mon dieu.



Edith Piaf !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Smoooooooke on the wateeeeerrrrrrr !!!!!
> 
> tam tam tammmmm tam tam tadammmmmm



Ça, avec les lois anti-tabac, ça va faire : "Smoooooooke in the wateeeeerrrrrrrs !!!!!" 



supermoquette a dit:


> Mon dieu.



C'est vrai, ça se passait pas loin de chez toi, c't'affaire !


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, avec les lois anti-tabac, ça va faire : "Smoooooooke in the wateeeeerrrrrrrs !!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> C'est vrai, ça se passait pas loin de chez toi, c't'affaire !


 
Smoke on the water... rien à voir avec le tabac ni quoi que ce soit se fumant !!!   

Quelle méconnaissance de Deep Purple...

C'est limite choquant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Smoke on the water... rien &#224; voir avec le tabac ni quoi que ce soit se fumant !!!
> 
> Quelle m&#233;connaissance de Deep Purple...
> 
> C'est limite choquant.



Mon pauvre sonny, si tu avais &#233;t&#233; &#224; l'&#233;cole au del&#224; du primaire tu aurais pu comprendre le jeu de mots, vu que d&#232;s le coll&#232;ge, on fume dans les chiottes, relis bien ce que j'ai &#233;crit :
"Smoooooooke *i*n the wateeeeerrrrrrr*s* !!!!!"

Tu vois, en changeant une lettre et en en ajoutant une autre, &#231;a change tout !

Quant &#224; ma connaissance de CE morceaux en particulier, c'est dans la deuxi&#232;me partie de mon post qu'elle s'exprime, dans ma r&#233;ponse &#224; SM, vu que l'histoire narr&#233;e dans la chanson se passe &#224; Montreux, Conf&#233;f&#233;ration H&#233;lv&#233;tique ! 

We all came out to Montreux
On the Lake Geneva shoreline

Quant &#224; la fum&#233;e sur l'eau et au feu dans le ciel, ce sont ceux d'un pistolet lance fus&#233;e

But some stupid with a flare gun
Burned the place to the ground
Smoke on the water, fire in the sky

Sans rancune, hein, mon sonnyounet !


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Février 2007)

Cherche pas...

J'suis déçu...

Un vieux en plus...

 

EDIT : Pas de post de plus de 2 lignes, je tiens pas... merci !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Cherche pas...
> 
> J'suis déçu...
> 
> ...



 Bon, tu m'excuse, j'ai des forums à modérer, là :sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Février 2007)

Essaie toujours vieux kroum !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, *tu m'excuse*, j'ai des forums à modérer, là :sleep:


 
faute !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> faute !!!!



Tiens donc  tu ne sais donc pas qu'il y a quelques cas ou on peut utiliser un pronom &#224; l'imp&#233;ratif ? relis bien, je n'ai pas mis de point d'interrogation apr&#232;s le verbe, &#231;a n'&#233;tait pas une question ! 


EDIT : Ah ! bah, oui 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mon pauvre sonny, si tu avais &#233;t&#233; &#224; l'&#233;cole au del&#224; du primaire



_Bon, je vais briser l&#224;, parce qu'on est carr&#233;ment hors sujet, maintenant !_


----------



## Bassman (15 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens donc  tu ne sais donc pas qu'il y a quelques cas ou on peut utiliser un pronom à l'impératif ? relis bien, je n'ai pas mis de point d'interrogation après le verbe, ça n'était pas une question !


 

Boah, un p'tit *'s'* a "excuse" et on en parle plus


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> _Bon, je vais briser là, parce qu'on est carrément hors sujet, maintenant !_



T'as po mis en vert mon p'tit pascal, ça marche pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> T'as po mis en vert mon p'tit pascal, &#231;a marche pas.
> 
> ...



Ici, je peux mettre en vers, mais le vert, il est r&#233;serv&#233; &#224; mes coll&#232;gues locaux, hein ! 

EDIT : Mon p'tit Bobby


----------



## Bassman (15 Février 2007)

Bient&#244;t ils vont se rouler des pelles ses 2 l&#224;.


DJ t'as pas un slow sous la main ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Tu as raison. Neil Young est le grand p&#232;re de tout &#231;a.
> Pour avoir maintes fois regard&#233; "The year of the horse", le doc que Jarmush lui a consacr&#233; il y a quelques ann&#233;es, je me dit que c'est m&#234;me un grand p&#232;re tr&#232;s vigoureux.


Amok aussi, paraît-il.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> En fait, je ne fais pas vraiment de diff&#233;rences entre tout ce que j'&#233;coute. C'est un tout, qui raconte un parcours dans la musique. La musique &#233;lectronique &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; pr&#233;sente dans mon univers musical il y a tr&#232;s longtemps, et la musique r&#233;p&#233;titive encore plus. Au travers du Krautrock, mais aussi dans les lignes de basses du Crazy Horse, dans le rock progressif des Floyd. Parce qu'il n'y a qu'un pas entre le Velvet Underground et Sonic Youth, qu'il n'y a encore qu'un pas entre Sonic Youth et Nirvana, qu'il n'y a qu'un pas entre Nirvana et le MC5, qu'un pas entre le MC5 et les Clash, qu'un pas entre les Clash et Bob Marley, qu'un pas entre Bob Marley et Coltrane, qu'un pas entre Coltrane et Boards of Canada.
> Et qu'il n'y a encore qu'un pas entre Sonic Youth  et Plastikman, entre Richie Hawtin et Ellen Allien, qu'un pas entre Ellen Allien et Kraftwerk, qu'un pas entre Kraftwerk et Can, qu'un pas entre Can et JJ Cale, qu'un pas entre JJ Cale et les Doors, qu'un pas entre les Doors et Jeff Buckley, entre Jeff Buckley et son p&#232;re, entre Tim Buckley et Johnny Guitar, entre Johnny Guitar et Blind Boys of Alabama, entre Blind Boys of Alabama et Nuyorican Soul, entre les Masters at Work et Moloko, entre Moloko et Matthew Herbert, entre Matthew Herbert et Jeff Mills, entre Jeff Mills et Bach, entre Bach et Philip Glass, entre Philip Glass et Pink Floyd. Etc.





			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4168813 a dit:
			
		

> D'ou l'absurdit&#233; de vouloir classer les groupes dans des petites boites &#224; la con.




Les voix de la sagesse. :love: 

On a discut&#233; des genres musicaux &#224; maintes reprises dans KM, la derni&#232;re fois &#224; propos de Grand Corps Malade et du Slam&#8230; 
Vous avez vu High -Fidelity, de Stephen Frears, avec John Cusack? Il passe son temps &#224; classer ses centaines de vinyles en fonction du genre musical, de l'ann&#233;e de parution, de l'ordre d'achat, de l'alphabet, etc. 
Si je me souviens bien, &#224; la fin du film les disques sont class&#233;s par ordre biographique du personnage. Je crois que c'est un peu comme &#231;a que j'&#233;coute/classe/range/ach&#232;te/jette mes disques. :love:

_Ceci dit, tr&#232;s bonne id&#233;e teo. On continue dans KM4???  _


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Février 2007)

Ah OK...

KM, Kelle musique.

Tain je me demandais depuis hier. 

(edit : J'ai vu ta signature, faux fr&#232;re!  )


----------



## Bassman (15 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> (edit : J'ai vu ta signature, faux frère!  )


 
T'as qu'à pas offrir un robinet pour la St Valentin


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah OK...
> 
> KM, Kelle musique.
> 
> ...


Arr&#234;te, c'est un t&#233;moignage de ma solidarit&#233; avec ce que tu endures.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Arrête, c'est un témoignage de ma *solidarité* avec ce que tu endures.



Tu veux évidemment dire de ta "solide hilarité" !


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4169853 a dit:
			
		

> Boah, un p'tit *'s'* a "excuse" et on en parle plus


 
  comme tu es regardant...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu veux évidemment dire de ta "solide hilarité" !





*Avec des jeux de mots aussi pourraves*
tu te diriges vers une solide sénilité toi


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Avec des jeux de mots aussi pourraves*
> tu te diriges vers une solide sénilité toi



*Ben comme ça,*
tu te sentiras moins seul


----------



## Bassman (15 Février 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> comme tu es regardant...


 
Arrêtes, j'vais rougir


----------

